# St. Louis Subs Needed



## mo snowboy (Sep 10, 2004)

We are looking for subs for all services. Plowling, Salt/Sand and walks. 

Please pm me if you are interested.


----------



## Midwest (Oct 16, 2004)

any work west of st. louis? 2001 chevy 3500 dually dump, fisher ez-v, henderson v box spreader 4 years experience.

What kind of pay?


----------



## somm (Oct 18, 2004)

St. Louis City & County Plower with a few handfuls of established accounts responding.

We're looking for 4 to 5 more mostly level sites, of less than 2 acres per. Or else 9-10 half that size. 

We've been getting first-snows here during the first week of December, for the past 2 years.

-somm


----------



## timme4 (Oct 29, 2004)

*St. Louis Help*

Possibly looking to help anyone in the St. Louis area, reply with rates if possible.


----------

